# Tanning a bear



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that bear season is in full swing I would like to post an observation. If you are a taxidermist and someone wants a bear rug, please send it to a professional tannery. I do wholesale rugging for many taxidermist and it breaks my heart to receive a stiff, greasy hide. For a rug you need a dry tanned hide. Also when you flesh and salt the bear, you should always use fresh new salt. Old salt also leads to excessive greasy hide. Charge enough to pay for the right tan and you will have a happy and returning customer. And if I do the rugging for you I will have a happy sewing machine!


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

Great Advice!! Michigan is fortunate to have several outstanding tanneries. There really is no excuse for a poorly tanned bear hide. I recommend to everyone who is looking for a taxidermist find one who uses a commercial tannery. It is worth the extra cost. In taxidermy, you get what you pay for.


----------

